# Large clots / bright red heavy period



## Baby1day

Hi ladies. I have always had a regular, fairly light period. I started af yesterday and usually by the 2nd day it is pretty light and by the third day I'm finished. Today I woke up and soaked a tampon within minutes and 2 pads within 2 hours. Everytime I wiped it was nothing but a large amount of bright red blood and every.so often large clots. No cramping. Just nausea and a bit dizzy. I was so freaked out I had my; DH take me to the ER cuz I thought I was bleeding to death or possibly having a miscarriage, which was a long shot cuz we've been ttc for 2 years with no luck. So, pregnancy test was neg and the doc said it's most likely hormonal imbalance which happens to women every so often. Before I left the ER the bleeding had slowed and now it's just like my normal af. So, I'm curious, have any of you ever had this happen to you? Would like to hear your stories and what came of it. Thanks.


----------



## DESPONDENT

hi there such a coincidence that you posted this...I had exactly the same problem for the last 2 days -very heavy period with lots of heavy clots which is very unusual for me. My period is ususally heavy for the first 2 days but not like this, also rarely have such large and frequent clots. DH spoke to my Dr and he said its unrelated to the clomid/trigger shot I'd taken, and probably jus stress. Apparently stress can cause heavy bleeding and it was nothing to worry about. I had also started taking baby aspirin for the last 3 weeks so I suspect that may have contributed as well as aspirin thins out the blood.


----------



## Baby1day

I thought it was stress too but when my dh asked the er doc about that he said stress usually does the opposite and halts your periods. My mother n law just passed away a week ago so I thought just stress from that could have caused it. It has slowed way down now. Thank god.


----------

